# In shore Panama City question



## docmlw (Feb 16, 2016)

Going to be in PC this weekend and was needing some inshore charter names. Taking my 12 and 8 year olds out for the very first time so 4 hours should be plenty. Thanks


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2016)

You better give capt . Justin Leake a call, might be too short a notice but it's worth a shot


----------



## oops1 (Feb 16, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> You better give capt . Justin Leake a call, might be too short a notice but it's worth a shot



Ditto.. He's good And very accommodating to kids


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2016)

Justin in the man like other said.

Plus Snook season is open until the end of Feb. on the Gulf side of Florida so you might just get to have some real fun if you can book him.


----------



## docmlw (Feb 16, 2016)

Actually talked to him earlier and he's booked. He's checking with some of the other guys he works with for me. Thanks for the responses, any others are appreciated.


----------



## KKrueger (Feb 17, 2016)

I've tried to book Justin before and he's hooked me up with some of his other guys. Always had a great time. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Neuby777 (Feb 20, 2016)

Call Mickey Locke of Reel addiction fishing charters he will put you in touch with some awesome inshore guides.  I use Mickey for offshore but he is a wealth of information.

Here is his number he wont steer you wrong.  Great guy.  850-768-2327.  Tell him Mike Neubauer told you to call him.


----------



## KKrueger (Feb 22, 2016)

How did it go?


----------



## docmlw (Mar 9, 2016)

Trip was awesome. Got hooked up with Justin's buddy Matt Smith, awesome guy and super patient with me and my kids. Both my boys (8 & 12) had the time of their lives! We caught reds, trout, sheephead, and even a couple jacks. Probably around 100 fish in a 4 hour trip. I barely got to fish which was fine cause this trip was about introducing my boys to this type of fishing. Needless to say we will be trying this again real soon


----------

